# Frigidaire FRS24WSCB side-by-side. Loud sounds of falling water into a pan?



## HoustonDIY (Apr 22, 2008)

Purchased a used Frigidaire FRS24WSCB side-by-side. (see photo link)









But every hour or so, the fridge has loud sounds of falling water into a pan.

P.S. The wire connections to the door dispenser were cut-off. (see photo link below)









What can be the cause of this annoying sound?
Can a DIY'er fix this problem simply?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> But every hour or so, the fridge has loud sounds of falling water into a pan.


Any chance the icemaker is on ( arm is down ) without the water being hooked up to the refrigerator? The fill valve will make a buzzzzzing noise every once in a while when no water is hooked up.

jeff.


----------

